
Bill Gates Takes on Climate Change with Nudges and a Powerful Rolodex - e15ctr0n
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/12/09/business/energy-environment/bill-gates-takes-on-climate-change-with-nudges-and-a-powerful-rolodex.html
======
DrScump
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10700092](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10700092)

